# Draft of a Cube Order Tool



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a draft of a tool I am working on, wanted to see what you all think. Helps compare prices of cubes, and shows totals when you split an order. There are four stores, and although I have stores in as examples you can change stores by entering the name in the row that shows totals. Make sure the store name is specified for each item in the second column. You can choose from discounts that I have filled in a dropdown, specific to common ones for each store, but you can also enter your own. I have example items in there right now, you can change those out.
Click the checks to add an item to your cart for that store.









Copied Draft of Cube Order Tool


Section 1 Cube,Store,Subtotal,Discounts,Price,Check DaYan ZhanChi Pro M,<a href="https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/dayan-zhanchi-pro-m-3x3">TheCubicle</a>,$34.99,5,$33.24,In Cart <a href="https://speedcubeshop.com/products/dayan-zhanchi-pro-m-3x3">SpeedCubeShop</a>,$34.95




docs.google.com





You can make a copy or edit this one, it is not the master copy. Let me know what you think! I would love suggestions.

I plan to make better formatting so it looks nicer, and I am trying to think of a way to make it easier to add more cubes but I am a little stumped, so ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 26, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> This is a draft of a tool I am working on, wanted to see what you all think. Helps compare prices of cubes, and shows totals when you split an order. There are four stores, and although I have stores in as examples you can change stores by entering the name in the row that shows totals. Make sure the store name is specified for each item in the second column. You can choose from discounts that I have filled in a dropdown, specific to common ones for each store, but you can also enter your own. I have example items in there right now, you can change those out.
> Click the checks to add an item to your cart for that store.
> 
> 
> ...



Could you explain the "Discount" column? I don't really understand the 0, 5, 7 thing.
Could you add a column for the sum of all the totals to see how much money you're spending overall?
What if instead of the check at the end, you put it right between the cube name and the store name, and that'll be much easier to look and see what cube are you buying from each store.
Not really necessary (and maybe too chaotic), but you could add conditional formatting to compare the prices for a (specific) cube in each store, and rank them from least expensive (dark/medium green) to most expensive (dark/medium red).
What about shipping?
Pictures are always nice 
I like this idea! Let me know what you think of these suggestions, and maybe I can help you with something.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Could you explain the "Discount" column? I don't really understand the 0, 5, 7 thing.
> Could you add a column for the sum of all the totals to see how much money you're spending overall?
> What if instead of the check at the end, you put it right between the cube name and the store name, and that'll be much easier to look and see what cube are you buying from each store.
> Not really necessary (and maybe too chaotic), but you could add conditional formatting to compare the prices for a (specific) cube in each store, and rank them from least expensive (dark/medium green) to most expensive (dark/medium red).
> ...



Thanks for this man!

1. So, I probably did make discounts a little confusing, but basically the numbers are for the percent discount you can get. I added 0, 5, and 7 to the cubicle because 0% is if you use no discount, 5% is for one of their youtubers, and 7% discounts can be found in the weekly ad. For SCS I have put 0, 5, and 10, because I think that they usually have 5% discounts but sometimes on special occasions they do 10%. The box can also be typed in if you have a different percent discount code to use. Hope that helps!

2. For sure! I can put that together super-easy.

3. I like this too, it will definitely be done as it is formatted and made to look better.

4. That is funny, because in the original version of this that was actually included, and I totally plan on doing that in this too as I work on it more.

5. So, the three stores that come on the sheet (But can be easily changed by just replacing the names) either have free shipping, or usually have free shipping because enough is ordered, but I do think this is a good idea because some good stores (ZiiCube, namely) have shipping. I think I will give the option for people to add a shipping cost, and might add some functions so that shipping is excluded on orders under $40 from the cubicle, and similarly for SCS. I will work with this for sure.

6. Do you mean a spot to put photos of the cube, because if so that would be a great idea!

I really appreciate your feedback, this is the exact reason why I posted it on the forums. I think, because enough will be changing, that I will be restarting on a new sheet altogether, I already have one other person helping so if you want to help as well let me know and you will be included in that new sheet. Goal is to make an all-encompassing tool for this that looks great in the end. Thanks again!


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 27, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Thanks for this man!
> 
> 1. So, I probably did make discounts a little confusing, but basically the numbers are for the percent discount you can get. I added 0, 5, and 7 to the cubicle because 0% is if you use no discount, 5% is for one of their youtubers, and 7% discounts can be found in the weekly ad. For SCS I have put 0, 5, and 10, because I think that they usually have 5% discounts but sometimes on special occasions they do 10%. The box can also be typed in if you have a different percent discount code to use. Hope that helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments! As regards for the pictures, I don't know if it'll look good to have a small/medium logo of the store for easier recognition; adding pictures of the actual cube sounds good, but we'll have to see the process for adding one. I'm thinking of a drop-bar menu where you can just choose a picture that's already in the doc, so that way people don't have to manually put one in.

I'm definitely interested in helping out! I got the whole MOS certification like 2 years ago, so I think I remember how to do some stuff.


----------

